# Samsung Laptop do they have international Warranty



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 14, 2012)

Guys,

posting on behalf of a friend who is unable to create a thread.

He is looking for a gaming laptop.
Budget is strictly 50K.

And obviously we were redirected to the below laptop: 
Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Laptop

Is there any specific issue with this one - heating or any other?
The thread mostly discuss with the i7 model, not much on this one.

Suggest me any other laptop if not this of the same range particularly for gaming. Is there any laptop with GT650 and DDR5 memory in this budget?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 14, 2012)

I have i7 variant and it does have int. warranty 
*i.imgur.com/qAlUs.jpg


----------



## RON28 (Sep 14, 2012)

yes, I5 version has same sticker posted by pratyush.


----------

